# How to restore VERY tired plastic trim?



## MrPARR (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a Astra that has very pale, sun tired plastic trim and I cannot seem to get it to go any darker, or even get a cleaned look to it.

I have tried Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care and Meguiars Ultimate Protectant Dash & Trim Restorer but both did nothing. They went darker, and all one colour for around a minute and then dried very patchy and some parts just as light as before.

These products work wonders on every other car I have used them on, but these plastics are very sun worn.

What else can I try? Don't want to spend much, as its a old car so stuff like C4 would be overkill.

Anyone?


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Gtechniq C4!


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

MrPARR said:


> I have a Astra that has very pale, sun tired plastic trim and I cannot seem to get it to go any darker, or even get a cleaned look to it.
> 
> I have tried Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care and Meguiars Ultimate Protectant Dash & Trim Restorer but both did nothing. They went darker, and all one colour for around a minute and then dried very patchy and some parts just as light as before.
> 
> ...


if were talking black plastic unpainted trim.....Go to Tesco/asda etc buy some ground nut oil, apply with a MF and bobs your uncle....

penut butter is a winner too, although your neighbours will think you are mental.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Hairdrying trim can help rejuvenate colour.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Have a look at the video;

http://gtechniq.com/shop/3s-for-cars/exterior-coatings/c4-permanent-trim-restorer/


----------



## tommys (Dec 29, 2010)

2 years!?


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

tommys said:


> 2 years!?


another vote for C4. been on my 29 year old plastic trim (tired enough for ya  ) and after 8 months....it's STILL looking a lovely matt black 

and for those who think it's expensive....to do 2 wing mirrors and door mirrors i used about 1-1.5ml of product tops.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Maybe I read the OP wrong, but I though he said C4 was out of the question? 3 of the 6 replies have suggested C4......  It's true that a little goes a long way, but it's still £28 for 15ml. Silly money imo.

Have you tried a heat gun mate? You may have one in the garage already, in which case it would be free (always a bonus!) or be able to blag one from someone.

Get the plastics nice and warm and it may bring the blackness back - it certainly worked on my Astra plastics - ok they're not as old as yours but it's worth a try.

Then dress with the products you already have as the heatgun in my experience leaves a slightly patchy effect.

Peanut butter :thumb: also a top idea.


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

My bad ade, I'd missed that bit!

In that case, hair dryer to bring the plastic around again, the protected with my next favourite product for trim, Chem Guys New Look Trim Gel.

But hope this photo pushes you to C4... over 6 months later it still beads like this;


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Polished Bliss had excellent results with a heat gun and then Swissvax plastic wash on some faded trim on one of their details recently. Brought it out a treat.


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

JD said:


> My bad ade, I'd missed that bit!
> 
> In that case, hair dryer to bring the plastic around again, the protected with my next favourite product for trim, Chem Guys New Look Trim Gel.[/IMG]


No worries bud :thumb: I use NLTG as well but that C4 beading is immense!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

*CarPro PERL Coat*

CarPro PERLCoat for me currently.

http://cquartz.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=87:perl-coat&catid=37

Good VFM, can be used on lots of different surfaces for just one product and dilutes down as required for the application, and as a little goes a long way, will last for ages.

Just a few PERL - Befores and afters.....

Tyres, door moldings. The front door pillar is more subtle as used a lower dilution mix, but is noticeably different and blacker than the other



























Masking tape 50/50 test to reveal original



















Some testing was doing


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

Spuj said:


> Polished Bliss had excellent results with a heat gun and then Swissvax plastic wash on some faded trim on one of their details recently. Brought it out a treat.


Intersting to see what is looks like now though


----------



## GJM (Jul 19, 2009)

MilesBetter said:


> CarPro PERLCoat for me, from the people who bought us IronX.


How do you find durability on plastics exposed to everyday elements


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Heat gun is the way to go, cost about £10 - 15 pound and with time and patientce you can acheive good results.

I do have some pictures of my efforts will upload them later


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

I'd say C4 as well in all honesty...it's not overkill, it just works! :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

This was undertaken on a peugeot 106 that i bought with the intention of selling on so no expensive products  (please note the car has sold so this is not a for sale thread)

This is how it started, clearly it had recently had a new mirror before i bought it but now looked daft with the faded trim.










So i attacked it with a heat gun on the lowest setting holding it a couple of inches from the plastic and keeping it moving to prevent melting.

This is the result










Which is a significant improvement on what was there, following my success i went round all the plastics on the car.

These are after, unfortunatley i dont have before pics but the whole car was like the faded bit.


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

JD said:


>


How did you do that? Pretty cool lol


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

GJM said:


> How do you find durability on plastics exposed to everyday elements


Will let you know in a couple of weeks on some test panels I am doing.

As it is water based, it wont be ultra durable and I have found on some areas where I diluted too much it had run and streaked a bit with the morning dew and when damp, I buffed it out and was no problem.


----------



## Ninj (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had mixed results with using a heatgun. Seems very dependant (as you'd expect!) on the type of plastic.

For instance, I was fairly dissapointed with the effect it had on a Mk3 Golf but it was like spraying the plastic black on a Corsa C I tried yesterday!


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Daft question how does the heat gun improve the plastics appearance?


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Black WOW!!


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

DiscoTD5 said:


> Daft question how does the heat gun improve the plastics appearance?


the plastic fades as the oils are lost on the surface. Using the heat guns brings more oil to the surface. You have to be careful not to end up with a patchy mess. Wiping with WD40 whilst you do it helps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

cod liver oil i heard works good on plastics


----------



## kristvs (Nov 2, 2009)

heat gun for me and why'll the plastic's are still hot/warm i rub back to black in to them.

i do this twice and 7 months later my 99 mk4 astravan plastic's are still nice and black beading well also.

:thumb:


----------

